# Citizenship Form 1195 - Identity declaration



## pra-aj (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Expats,

Need some help wrt to identity declaration (form 1195) for my aus citizenship application.

List of professions and occupations who can sign the form includes - 

29. Permanent employee of Commonwealth, state or local government authority with at least 5 or more years of continuous service

Is an ATO or NBNCo employee ( 5 or more years of continuous service) eligible to sign the form? 

I called Home affairs helpline but they had no clue which all organisations belong to "Commonwealth, state or local government authority".


Any guidance would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pra-aj said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need some help wrt to identity declaration (form 1195) for my aus citizenship application.
> 
> ...


Not so sure about NBN but ATO is sure
Australian tax office 

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ATO is sure . But NBN is not a Commonwealth, state or local government authority.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

pra-aj said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need some help wrt to identity declaration (form 1195) for my aus citizenship application.
> 
> ...


Sorry, dunno about the 2 you've stated (ATO is probably fine as mentioned by 2 people above), but the easiest person to approach would probably be your GP (considering you have one whom you usually see whenever you need to visit a GP). That's whom we used for us and when we approached him for it, he was already familiar with the process as a lot of his other patients had also used him as a reference in the past.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

If I was there in need of Signature, I would go to my GP or Pharmaciest or Australian Postal officer near me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithu93ku said:


> If I was there in need of Signature, I would go to my GP or Pharmaciest or Australian Postal officer near me.


It can be tricky for some applicants so it needs to be planned in advance to avoid last minute hiccup

Not every person you approach is comfortable signing that form unless he really knows you well as it’s an important document 

Cheers


----------

